# Helllo



## sommy

Hi everyone!!

My name is sommy (short for simone  ). I am new to mice but have done LOTS of research. I am getting my first 2 mice on the 20th of March (EXCITED!!).I am getting them from 'Angelmouse'/ Rachael B. I'm calling them Brie and Montie  . 
I am really excited and can't wait to get them, and hopefully get into breeding 

I used to own:
3 staffordshire bulll terreirs (dogs)
2 Pink winged madagascan stick insects
2 Russian dwarf Hamsters
2 giant african land snails
LOTS of fish!!

Thanx


----------



## Angelmouse

Hey Simone,

Welcome, enjoy the site!
Your girls are growing fast! and they are very beautiful too


----------



## sommy

hehe! I will, and I can't wait to get them!!!!


----------



## Maplewood Stud

heya hunni,
welcome to mice breeders  x


----------



## sommy

Heyy! Thanks, I love the mice in your picture!!


----------



## goldenboyroe

:welcome1


----------



## sommy

HI!! thanx , everyone is so welcoming!!


----------



## Benjamin

:gwavec Welcome to the site. Im new myself - everybody seems so friendly


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Welcome


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## sommy

Benjamin said:


> :gwavec Welcome to the site. Im new myself - everybody seems so friendly


I know!! It's really nice! 

Thans for all the welcomes!!


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------



## sommy

THanks!! And hi!!


----------



## XxFaexX

Hi! nice to meet you! sorry for delay in welcoming you but i havent been on much due to the dreaded morning sickness!


----------



## sommy

Don't worry!! Congratulations by the way!! I read the forum where you announced it!! I would definately go for Kai


----------



## XxFaexX

Lol thank you...well i am liking kai lots but dom says it doesn't sound like a boys name???


----------



## sommy

Owww! I like names that suite boys and girls! Like, origional names!


----------



## Maze

:welcome1 
I also got some mice from angelmouse and am getting another!  they're lovely.
Hope you enjoy your new mice.


----------



## Angelmouse

Aww Thanks Maze


----------



## sommy

Maze said:


> :welcome1
> I also got some mice from angelmouse and am getting another!  they're lovely.
> Hope you enjoy your new mice.


Thans and I'm sure I will  Just 15 more days to go!!


----------



## sasandcol

OOOH, how exciting! I'm sure they will be adorable. I love the excitingness of getting new mousies. Would love some more but got no room, so will have to be patient but instead be excited for you


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hiya sommy, welcome to the forum


----------



## sommy

sasandcol said:


> OOOH, how exciting! I'm sure they will be adorable. I love the excitingness of getting new mousies. Would love some more but got no room, so will have to be patient but instead be excited for you


Aaah THank you for you excitedness for me!!!

Thanks for all the welcomes


----------

